# !!!welsköder!!!



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

hallo boardies
wir haben im herbst unseren teich abgelassen,und es kamen 7 welse zum vorschein.nun möcht ich dieses jahr mal probieren einen davon zu fangen.
sie sind so zwischen 1m und 1,45m lang und wigen(schätzung)zwischen 20 und 30 pfund.der teich ist etwa 80 meter lang und 40 bis 50 meter breit.also nicht so gross.er fällt langsam von einer tiefe vorne von 50 cm in der mitte 1,20 bis am schluss auf ca 2,20 meter ab.in der mitte des sees waren 2 grössere löcher.kann es sein,dass dies so was wie schlafgruben sind.
aufgefallen ist mir auch,dass zwar viele karpfen da waren,aber nicht ein einziger kleiner.also werden sie die wahrscheinlich am liebsten fressen,oder wie seht ihr das?lohnt es sich in der nähe dieses loches zu fischen.habe mal gehört die würden nur fressen ,wenn sie die löcher verlassen.stimmt das?
mit welchen ködern sollte ich es noch testen?was ist die beste jahreszeit dafür?wenn es heiss ist?stimmt das?
und vor allem was meint ihr wo sollte ich es versuchen?
wäre dankbar für tipps.#6


----------



## milchner1 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Das sind ja perfekte Aussichten. Du kennst den Unterstand, und es ist relativ wenig Nahrung für die Welse da. 
Ich glaube, Du kannst vom Köderfisch, Wurmbündel bis zum Tintenfisch alles nehmen. Ich würde den Köder direkt vor dem Loch anbieten. 
By the way: Wenn ich mir das so anhöre, dann gehören die Fische DRINGEND raus !!! Sieben Waller auf so kleinem Raum ist der Hammer !!!#d


----------



## leipziger21 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

@ allrounderab also so wie du es beschreibst würde ich auch in der nähe der 2 gumpen fischen da diese höchstwahrscheinlich die standplätze einiger welse sind.zur montag würde ich sagen dadurch das euer see nicht allzutief ist würde ich mit einer schwimmermontage fischen.als köder geht ziemlich viel zb köderfisch,leber,tauwurmbündel,hühnerinnerein,blutegel ......
ich würde aber auch einfach mal in den wärmeren sommermonaten schauen ob du abends irgendwelche aktivitäten an der oberfläche entdecken bzw hören kannst dann weist du auch wo die welse sich aufhalten und wann sie auf beutezug gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Tauwurm dürfte da wohl der Köder der Wahl sein.
Ich würde den nicht am Grund, sondern darüber anbieten, dürfte bei der Größe ja kein Problem sein mit einer ganz normalen Posenmontage.

Einmal direkt in den Löchern, zum anderen aber auch in den Flachwasserzonen (vor allem im Frühjar).


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke leute
bin auch der meinung die gehören raus,wie gesagt kaum kleine karpfen,aber die leute,die was zu sagen haben,haben keinen plan,und meinen alles was sie machen ist richtig.und wenn dann ein junger,wie ich was sagt wird man noch ausgelacht.
wenn ich aber sehe was sie fangen und wie sie angeln,dann lache ich.
die meisten sind eben richtig vebohrte holzköpfe.
wenn ihr mit tauwürmern angelt,einzelhaken oder drilling?wie viele würmer nehmt ihr?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Entweder ein richtiges Tauwurmbündel: 8-10 Tauwürmer auf nem 10/0er Haken, 
oder meiner Ansicht nach am besten geeignet ist ein ordentlicher Köderfisch!!! Dazu findest Du geeignete Montagen hier: team unique
Nicht zu tief fischen ist wichtig beim Wels - biete den Köderfisch nen halben Meter unter der Oberfläche über einer tieferen Stelle im Weiher an, oder benutze einen Schtrauch als "Bojenmontage". Bei der Gewässergröße kannste ruhig auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite mit ner Reißleine (0,15er Mono) an nem überhängenden Baum (wenn vorhanden) angeln!

Falls an dem Tümpel viel mit Boilie geangelt wird, würde ich es auch mal mit selbstgemachten "Wallerboilies" probieren: Fischmehl, Fischöl, reichlich gequetschte Knoblauchzehen, etwas Gries zum binden und ab dafür! Soll ruhig bestialisch stinken die Murmel - dann so auf 30mm Durchmesser von Hand abrollen.#6


----------



## leipziger21 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

@ allrounderab ob einzel oder drillingshaen ist reine ansichtssache 
tauwürmern würde ich mindestens 10 bis 15 stück nehmen
als montage könntest du auch noch die knochenmontage oder eine bojenmontage verwenden


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke
hört sich gut an.
denke werde mal mit würmern und pose angeln.dachte immer die fressen meistens vom grund.wieder was gelernt.in der einen ecke,wo es auch tief ist hängt ein kleiner busch im wasser.dort ist auch ein 3-4 qm grosses seerosenfeld.wäre die stelle auch gut.die löcher sind mitten im see.wenn es passt mache ich ein paar bilder vom see,ist noch leer,so kann man alles gut sehen,und stelle sie rein.da der see echt nicht gross ist sollte man doch einen von ihnen fangen können.
wisst ihr wie viel kg nahrung so en wels im jahr aufnimmt?so ungefähr?fressen sie oft oder eher nicht?


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

son Teich will ich auch !!!!!   :c


----------



## leipziger21 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> in der einen ecke,wo es auch tief ist hängt ein kleiner busch im wasser.dort ist auch ein 3-4 qm grosses seerosenfeld.wäre die stelle auch gut.die löcher sind mitten im see
> 
> wisst ihr wie viel kg nahrung so en wels im jahr aufnimmt?so ungefähr?fressen sie oft oder eher nicht?



@ allrounderab also die stelle an dem seerosenfeld würde ich auch auf alle fälle befischen.zum thema wie viel ein wels im jahr an nahrung aufnimmt habe ich was im www.wallerforum.com gefunden und stell es mal hier rein



> In der Tierproduktion (Erzeugung fleischlicher Güter für den Konsum) gibt es da einfach viiiel genauere und zuverlässigere Daten, als sich irgendwie in der Natur schätzen lassen kann. Es gibt Versuchsställe da wird nicht nur gewogen, was ne Kuh (ein Schwein, ne Gans und sogar ne Forelle) frisst, sondern eben auch aufs 100stel Gramm genau wieviel sie aussscheidet (Milch, Kot, Harn, etc.). Zusätzlich werden mittels Wärmebild der Energieverbrauch sichtbar gemacht und noch Hunderte sonstige Dinge die dazugehören. Um es kurz zu machen:
> 
> Unter den idealisierten Bedingungen eines Mastbetriebes, können Schweine einen Spitzenwert von 10% Zunahme von der täglichen Futtermenge erreichen!
> Dieser Wert ist wie gesagt ein Spitzenresultat - durchschnittlich (in der Ferkelmast) sind etwa 8%.
> ...


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, ihr habt den Teich abgelassen, die Welse gesehen, den Teich wieder aufgefüllt und die Viecher drin gelassen? Alle 7?

Was sollen die denn da machen, verhungern? Müsste ich einen am Horn haben#d . Aber na gut. 

Die Welse zu befischen dürfte bei der Teichfläche überhaupt kein Problem sein. Als Köder kannst du so ziemlich alles verwenden was bei drei nicht auf'm Baum ist (Tauwurm, Köfi, Wobbler o.ä.). Die Welse werden sich mit Kusshand darauf stürzen.


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke leipziger
@sunny
wie oben schon beschrieben hat da keiner einen richtigen plan.wenn man was sagt,dann heisst es ich zeig dir ein buch(von ungefähr 1970) und was da drin steht ist richtig.bin drauf und dran immer einen zu belabern,wenn ich die sehe und langsam tut sich was.der see wurde im oktober abgelassen und in den kleineren darüber wurden die fische gesetzt.see ca. 20 m breit und 35 m lang max.1,20 tief.und natürlich noch die zander paar hechte und karpfen dazu.eigentlich nicht zu verstehen,da auch andere gewässer vorhanden sind.aber ist ja ein heiliger forellenteich mit 500 gr forellen drin.nun sollen die fische im frühjahr wieder umgesetzt werden.schätze mal in der pfütze haben die sich zum teil gegenseitig platt gemacht,wenn nicht viel kleinfisch drin war.
der grosse see wurde nur abgelassen,weil irgend so ein arsch....... krebse da rein geworfen hat.somit war das angeln fast unmöglich.tausende von den dingern.und das beste ist,dass kleine kinder nach dem ablassen noch welche im schlamm gefunden haben und in den oberen geworfen haben.ich glaube das hört nie auf mit den dingern.mit kunstköder habe ich schon oft probiert,mit das einzige was die krebse in ruhe lassen,aber nie erfolg gehabt.werde mich dieses jahr mal intensiver darum kümmern.
was meint ihr also wie viel kg weissfische sollte man da rein setzen wenn der wieder besetzt wird,ansonsten fressen die bestimmt die zander,wenn nicht schon geschehen.
400-500kg sollten es dann wohl sein,oder?


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Du solltest dir keine Gedanken darüber machen wieviel Weissfisch in den Teich muss, sondern eher darüber wie du es schaffst deine Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass bis auf max. einem Wels die Burschen da raus müssen. 

Stell dir mal vor die laichen. Na dann Prost Mahlzeit. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob Welse in so kleinen Teichen laichen oder ob die andere Umstände dafür brauchen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> @ allrounderab also die stelle an dem seerosenfeld würde ich auch auf alle fälle befischen.zum thema wie viel ein wels im jahr an nahrung aufnimmt habe ich was im www.wallerforum.com gefunden und stell es mal hier rein


EY! Das stammt doch von mir!!! #h :m 
Ausführlicher und umfassender findet sich das auch nochmal auf meiner Homepage: HIER!

@ allrounderab:
Bloß keine halbe Tonne Weißfisch in ein solch kleines Loch - da verreckt Dir die Hälfte! Versucht erstmal die Welse da rauszukriegen (wobei die nicht das Problem sind) und dann nicht mehr als 1 Zentner Weißfische besetzen. Aber gleichzeitig Möglichkeit zur Fortpflanzung schaffen - in ein gesundes Gewässer mit Laichmöglichkeiten sollte man eigentlich keine Weißfische besetzen müssen, da die sich ausreichend vermehren.
Wenn das nicht so ist, stimmt etwas grundlegend nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

500gr Forellen und Welse >1m !? Welcher Schelm war das denn? :g 

Die Krebse dürften den Zandern, Hechten und Welsen gut gefallen, wenn das wirkliche Krebse (Edelkrebs,Signalkrebs?) und keine Wollhandkrabben sind. Immerhin was ordentliches zu futtern in dem Teich, sonst wären die Welse wohl auch nicht so groß geworden. Für Ansitzangler natürlich eine gewisse Plage, aber den Vorteil sollte man auch sehen und höher angeln - schließt die Krebse vom Ködernaschen aus.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

denn Ausführungen von Paddy kann ich mich nur anschliessen 
was den Besatz & die Laichmöglichkeiten angeht!

|kopfkratach ja & als Köder würde ich auch noch Aalstücke versuchen da ich denke das die alten Hasen vom Verein früher auch Aal besetzt haben


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke
weissfische waren beim ablassen genug drin,nur stehen die nicht mehr zur verfügung.wenn im kleinen see nicht genug ist,dann sollten die schon welche aus dem anderen see reintun.oder ?sonst haben die ja gar nichts zum fressen ausser karpfen ab 3kg oder eben zander ab 30-75 cm.

zu den krebsen
hab auch schon gehört,dass sie die fressen sollen,waren aber echt zu viele.alle 50 cm war so ein ding.wir haben eine kiste 1,20*70*70 ungefähr komplett voll gehabt.und im schlamm und den steinen waren bestmmt auch noch genug.das waren übrigens irgend welche amerikanischen edelkrebse.das war echt schon eine plage.das angeln hat echt keinen spass gemacht.köderfische,wurm,mais frolic,boilie nichts lassen die in ruhe.

zum nachwuchs
mein bruder hatte da im mai einen kleinen von 30 cm gefangen.beim ablassen war er aber nicht mehr da.auch sonst waren keine kleinen welse da.die sind da schon paar jahre drin,und der see wurde davor 6 oder 7jahre nicht abgelassen.also laichen die nicht oder nur ganz wenig,oder sind alle vom gleichen geschlecht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Oder sie fressen ihre eigene Brut - Kanibalismus ist unter allen Raubfischen eigentlich normal.

Zu den Krebsen:
Bevor es hier zu bunt wird (amerikanische Edelkrebse), bring ich da mal Ordnung rein:
Also es gibt eine ganze Reihe verschiedener Krebsarten (die Wollhandkrabbe mal außen vor gelassen) mit ähnlichem Erscheinungsbild bei uns in Dtld.:
1. Amerikanischer Flusskrebs - auch Kamberkrebs genannt
2. Galizischer Sumpfkrebs - mit dem Kamberkrebs die wohl häufigste Art
3. Roter amerikanischer Sumpfkrebs (knallrot)
4. Signalkrebs (ebenfalls ein Einwanderer)
5. Edelkrebs: Sehr selten, aber heimisch!
6. Steinkrebs: Noch seltener....

Und dann noch 2 weitere.
Wer da mehr wissen will kann mich gerne fragen.


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

ok ok
mir wurde nur was von amerikanern gesagt und edelkrebs meinten die schwätzer.ist doch auch egal.die teile nerven auf jeden fall.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

und ich würd sie mir raustwistern mit der spinnrute, damit ich richtig viel spaß habe. dann schön futterfisch rein! ein privater teich mit welsen, what you want more ????????????

mfg steffen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> die teile nerven auf jeden fall.


Sind aber so ziemlich das hochwertigste Futter, was Deine Raubfische kriegen können... #6 

Und lecker sind die obendrein! Sammeln, kochen, Knoblauchdip machen - Mmmmhhhh!!! :m


----------



## SpinnerBS (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Moin Allrounderab,

Deinem Nick nach zu urteilen bist Du ein Allrounder, also auch Spinnfischer. Welse kannst Du mit der Spinnrute unten auf Grund schnappen aber auch an der Oberfläche. Ich hätte 3 Tipps für Dich

nimm 15er GuFies und klopf damit den Grund ab und zwar direkt in den Löchern, wo die Beister liegen. Tanz denen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf der Nase rum. Dann kannst Du sie auch in der beißfaulen Zeit zum Biss reizen.
Nimm große GuFies 23er und größer oder große Löffel 50 bis 100gr und wirf die im hohen Bogen in Richtung der Löcher. Wenn Du den Wurf im höchsten Punkt abbremst, klatschen die Dinger extrem laut aufs Wasser. Nach ein bisschen Übung triffst Du damit gebremst auch die Löcher. Der Effekt ist ähnlich dem des Wallerholzen. Zieh die Köder direkt nach dem Auftreffen schnell ein. Das macht die Beister auch rattig.
Nimm Spinnköder mit ner richtigen Druckwelle, Mepps7, heftig schlagende Oberflächenwobbler oder richtig stark gebogene Löffel und zieh die immer wieder über die Löcher. So 0,5 bis 1 Meter unter der Oberfläche sollte passen
Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Ansitz ist, dass Du die Beister auch in der beißflauen Zeit mit den Varianten einfach so lange nerven kannst, dass sie sich doch zum Biss reizen lassen. Wenn die Dinger sowieso Hunger haben, wirst Du in dem Tümpel damit bestimmt Erfolg haben.

Raus mit den verfressenen Säcken

SpinnerBS

PS: Also wenn Ihr Hilfe benötigt, den Tümpel zu bereinigen, würde ich mich bereit erklären, Euch natürlich ganz uneigennützig zu helfen


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke spinnerps
auch gute idee.
mit dem bereinigen ist lieb gemeint,aber glaube nicht das es sie idi... zulassen


----------



## SpinnerBS (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Allrounderab

schade hätte Dir gerne geholfen:c . So nen Tümpel, bei dem man genau weiß, wo die Löcher sind, hätte ich auch gerne vor der Tür. Bei mir kenne ich zwar auch möglicher Unterstände, allerdings sind die Löcher 10m tief und weit weit draussen. Mit nem 100gr-Löffel komme ich grade so an den Rand des lochs. Weiterhin sind die Teiche so groß, dass es glücksache ist, einem Waller vors Maul zu werfen.

Wünsch Dir viel Petri bei der AKtion
SpinnerBS


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

#hhabe da noch eine Frage.
Wie sieht es bei dem Gewässer eigentlich mit Wassevögeln aus. 
s.h. habt ihr viele Enten Blesshühner & Haubentaucher etc.vor Ort!?#c


----------



## allrounderab (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

@hechthunter
ab und zu verirrt sich mal so ein tier auf den see,aber regelmässig gibt es da keine.
warum?


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, ihr habt den Teich abgelassen, die Welse gesehen, den Teich wieder aufgefüllt und die Viecher drin gelassen? Alle 7?
> 
> Was sollen die denn da machen, verhungern? Müsste ich einen am Horn haben#d . Aber na gut.
> 
> Die Welse zu befischen dürfte bei der Teichfläche überhaupt kein Problem sein. Als Köder kannst du so ziemlich alles verwenden was bei drei nicht auf'm Baum ist (Tauwurm, Köfi, Wobbler o.ä.). Die Welse werden sich mit Kusshand darauf stürzen.



sehe das genau so, in einem so kleinen Gewässer alle raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind aber so ziemlich das hochwertigste Futter, was Deine Raubfische kriegen können... #6


 genau. #6 Ich habe schon sehr gestaunt, daß zu bestimmten Zeiten im Sommer die Hechte nur Krebse im Bauch hatten, einige lebten und winkten #h noch beim Ausnehmen |wavey: Und was dem Hecht als Leckerbissen schmeckt, wird Wels ja wohl kaum ablehnen :g 

Also hau mal wieder ein paar viele Krebse rein , wenn Du ordentliche Welse haben willst, und Räuber kann man sehr gut über Grund fangen, so daß die Krebse nicht nerven. Nur die alten konventionellen Ansitzangler-Herren, die ja wohl nicht deine Superfreunde sind  !


----------



## allrounderab (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke angeldet
aber da sollen nie wieder krebse rein.das war echt ne plage.da macht das angeln keinen spass.denke werde mich an eine der beschriebenen methoden halten.
entweder dicker köfi,wurmbündel und kunstköder.wenn dann nichts ging werde ich wieter probieren


----------



## fisch2080 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Bei der Größe der Welse kannst du wunderbar mit einem Tauwurmbündel angeln. Über die Tauwürme ein Stück Harzer-Käse aufs Vorfach ziehen. Der muß richtig stinken. Zweite Rute würde ich mit nem Köfi bestücken den du in den Flanken einritzt. Zur Info: wenn Welse auf Raubzug aus Ihren Löchern kommen und den Geruch einer Beute aufnehmen folgen Sie dieser bis zum Fisch selbst wenn die Beute unmittelbar neben Ihnen steht verfolgen Sie erst Ihre komplette Spur. Klinkt komisch ist aber so. Mit dem Wissen würde ich wie folgt vor gehen: Da der See nicht sogroß ist Würde ich mich für eine 20-30g Pose entscheiden. Tiefe Mittelwasser an der Kante der Löscher. Dann die Montage ein zwei mal über die Löcher werfen und langsam einholen um eine Geruchsspur zu erzeugen die der Wels dann folgen kann. Beim 2-3 Wurf die Montage kurz vor der Kante stehen lassen. Anstelle von Harzer-Käse kannst du auch Leber nehmen. Als Köfi Rotaugen ca 30 cm oder ein Stück Aal. #6


----------



## Riesenblinker (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

|wavey:  80

geht es auch mit Limburger?

..nein, Spaß beiseite. Ich will hier offen und ehrlich meine Meinung sagen, auch wenn mir ( wie oft) mal wieder Schleichwerbung unterstellt werden sollte.

Welsköder Nr.1 und 2. *Lebender Köderfisch*
*Kunstköder, der anständig Druck erzeugt*
Welsköder Nr.3          *großes Tauwurmbündel plus Tintenfisch*

Anmerkung: mir ist bekannt, das lebender Köfi in einigen Ländern verboten ist.( insbesondere BRD).


----------



## fisch2080 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

|wavey:  Riesenblinker

Generell sollte man sich für Köder die gut stinken, oder gut Druck machen entscheiden. Mit dem Harzer-Käse funktioniert das noch besser wenn man den bei warmen Wetter mal im Auto so 2 Tage liegen lässt. Ist mir leider schon passiert. Die Welse fahren drauf ab aber euer Auto lasst ihr dann besser mal ein paar Tage zum lüften offen stehen.|uhoh:


----------



## allrounderab (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

danke
das sind auch gute tipps.
werde dann wohl mal probieren 1 von den 7 zu fangen.(vorausgesetzt alle 7 werden wieder eingesetzt)


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> @hechthunter
> ab und zu verirrt sich mal so ein tier auf den see,aber regelmässig gibt es da keine.
> warum?


Kenne ihn meiner Umgebung ein Gewässer wo auch mehrere gr.Welse vorkommen...&  
immer wenn ich dort verweile (Angeln Verboten:c)fällt mir auf dass nicht ein Wasservogel dort zu sehen ist. 
Obwohl es denn Perfekten Lebensraum darstellt :m!

Doch ich denke die Vögel haben dazu gelernt!


----------



## Gloin (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

hallo allerseits!
ich angel auch an einem gewässer mit welsen.
seit mehreren jahren gibt es da ein sesshatfes pärchen teichhühner die jedoch nie ihre junge groß gezogen bekommen....
einmal konnte ich sogar beobachten wie eine ausgewachsene ente landen wollte jedoch von einem großen schwall wasser verjagt wurde dem sie nur knapp entkam.

@riesenblinker:wann kann man deine blinker und spinner denn endlich wieder kaufen?ich warte da schon sehnsüchtig drauf!!!


----------



## herrm (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Versuchs mit heilbutt-peletts,ein paar tage füttern dann angeln wie auf karpfen nur mit einem haar wo du fünf bis sechs pellets aufziehen kannst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Zum Welsangeln haben sich Innereien von Fisch sehr bewährt. 
Nimm eine Forelle aus, Innereien in eine Plastiktüte und *eingefrieren*. Dadurch werden dei Innereien beim Auftauen ganz ölig (also ja nicht frisch verwenden!).  Riecht für Welse und auch für Aale unwiderstehlich.#6

Einziger Nachteil: Deine Hände stinken und tranen noch den Tag danach. Bekommst kaum weg.Deine Frau gönnt sich eine Verschnaufpause.


----------



## Birger (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Mein Favorit ist ebenfalls der lebende Köderfisch, allerdings ohne Bojenmontage, die mag ich nicht.
Da lebende Fische in D verboten sind, nehme ich lieber nen anständigen Kunstköder als mir von irgendwelchen Friedfischen die Würmer klauen zu lassen. Also Blinker, Wobbler, Gufi, würde alles mal testen und sollte besonders im Frühjahr klappen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

@Birger
Hast  du als "Welsprofi" es schon mit aufgetauten Fischinnereien probiert?


----------



## woolver (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Jo der lebende Köfi ist sicher der beste Köder bei uns leider verboten und Bojensytem ist in Deutschland meist nicht nötig,aber die kleinen Welse dort in dem See kriegste sicher auch mit Tauwürmern und mein Geheimtipp für Welsteenager,nen 15 cm langes Aalstück.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## davis (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

Mein Favoriet bisher auch ganz klar ein großer Blinker! Mein größten Waller hab ich auf nen 45 gramm Blinker gefangen! Mit lebendem Köder hab ich noch nie geangelt...aber ich denke das würde schwer rund gehen bei uns im Gewässer! Weil die Wels-Population in den letzten Jahren explodiert ist und kein Schw***  drauf angelt! Macht aber nix....bleibt mehr für mich!:m

mfg


----------



## Birger (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @Birger
> Hast  du als "Welsprofi" es schon mit aufgetauten Fischinnereien probiert?



Hi Toni,
sorry, aber das geht leider nicht weil mir dann zu schlecht wird:q.
Also, ich würde nie behaupten, dass solche Köder nicht gut fangen. Gerade alte stinkende Sachen wie Leber, Tintenfisch und Innereien die ne Weile in der Sonne lagen sollen Topköder sein. Ich denke mal, dass es evtl. auch auf die gewohnheiten der Waller ankommt, fressen sie viel Aas und sammeln sich Krebse, Schnecken usw. vom Grund, dann sind diese "Stinkis" mit Sicherheit klasse Köder, die auch bestimmt wenig von anderen Fischen abgefressen werden. 
Ich habe allerdings schon parallel Tintenfisch, Tauwurm lebenden und toten Köfi getestet, Bisse gabs aber nur auf lebenden Köfi im Mittelwasser. Mich persönlich haben diese Köder nicht überzeugt, würde sowas aber durchaus nochmal testen.
ABER: ich bin nunmal Spinnfischer und es gibt nichts besseres, als den Biss eines Welses in der Spinnrute, das knallt einfach unglaublich.


----------



## woolver (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

die stinkeköder würde ich mir auch nicht antuen,der wels ist ein sehr aktiver jäger und ich habe ausser tauwurmbüdel noch nienen biss auf sowas gehabt.habe es mit hühnerleber und mit totem köfi versucht.das aalstück allerdings hat mir bereits 3 schöne welse gebracht,bin nur meistens zu geizig))


----------



## Riesenblinker (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

#h  Gloin

...spontan fällt mir z.B.  www.ossis-angelladen.com  dazu ein. ( Er ist hier im Board auch Werbepartner) sowie bei vielen weiteren Fachhändlern.

Dicke Fische 

Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## Gloin (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

@ riesenblinker
danke erstmal. konnte unter dem link aber keine riesenblinker/-Spinner etc finden.  
           :c 
ist es denn schon möglich den preis für die, im sortiment neuen, spinner zu erfahren oder geht das aus geschäftstechnichen gründen nicht?


----------



## Riesenblinker (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: !!!welsköder!!!*

|wavey:  Gloin

..er hat den Shop aus Zeitgründen noch nicht aktualisiert, da er bald Neueröffnung hat. Ruf ihn kurz an, er versendet die Blinker sofort.             RiesenSpinner gibt es in ca. 2 Wochen ausserdem bei ca. 60 Fachhändlern z.T. mit Shop.
Preise und weitere Bezugsquellen kann ich hier nicht nennen, mit Rücksicht auf die Boardregeln.|bla: #6 

Dicke Fische

Reinhard


----------

